# Required Lighting Outle



## Robert Ellenberg (Aug 15, 2010)

Chapter 34, Electrical Definitions, defines a LIGHTING OUTLET as an outlet intended for the direct connection of a lampholder, a luminaire (lighting fixture) or a pendant cord terminatin in a lampholder.

Section E3803 requires one in every habitable room except you can have a receptacles controlled by a wall switch in other than kitchens and bathrooms.  I have selected  approved fixtures I wish to install in a kitchen that look like track lighting but they have a cord on the end that plugs into an outlet.  I was going to build a dropped box on the ceiling with an outlet in it, plug the cord in and mount the fixture on the bottom of the board.  But in a strict reading of the code, the definition says it must be a direct connection.  If I cut the plug off and make a direct connection, then I have voided the UL approval of the fixture.

This appears to be one of those items that falls through the cracks.  Do any of you electrical inspectors have a different interpretation or would you approve this?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2010)

Robert,

Install "one" direct wired, wall switch-controlled light fixture over the kitchen sink or other location, to meet the code requirement. All other kitchen lighting would be in addition to the one meeting the code requirement.

2006 IRC, E3803.2 Exceptions:

"1. In other than kitchens and bathrooms, one or more receptacles controlled by a wall switch shall be considered equivalent to the required lighting outlet." 

It doesn't state that you can't have more light fixtures that plug into a receptacle that are controlled by a wall switch; only that you must have one that does not plug into a receptacle.

Hope this helps,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 16, 2010)

Robert;



> If I cut the plug off and make a direct connection, then I have voided the UL approval of the fixture.


In addition to what UB provided as a solution; hard wiring the fixture may be in violation of E3306.3 where cable shall be minimum #14 copper and Chapter 37 for allowable wiring methods.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Aug 16, 2010)

That works.  3 Follow up questions.

Can the outlet and hardwired fixture be switched together?

Can the plug in fixture be present at final inspection or does that constitute "occupancy" prior to a CO being issued?

When meeting the requirements for a percentage of fixtures to be energy efficient, would only the hard wired fixtures be considered?  I would assume so but the list of locations includes areas that normally have plug in lamps such as bedrooms.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 16, 2010)

> Can the outlet and hardwired fixture be switched together?


To my knowledge the code does not prohibit this design.



> Can the plug in fixture be present at final inspection


Yes



> does that constitute "occupancy" prior to a CO being issued


People constitute occupancy, not things!



> would only the hard wired fixtures be considered


Correct, code states "A minimum of 50 percent of the lamps in permanently installed lighting fixtures shall be high-efficacy lamps.


----------



## Yankee (Aug 16, 2010)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> People constitute occupancy, not things!
> 
> I would disagree as a general statement (not in this scenario nessesarily). Things (items) can constitute occupancy.


----------

